#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  ايمان الشامي في محطات أبناء مصر

## boukybouky

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اهلا ومرحباً بك ايمان الشامي واللا نقول د/ إيمان ..دلوقتي بقت رسمي
وفرصة نبارك لك على الدكتوراه وربنا يوفقك دايما لما فيه الخير
اهلا بك معنا في محطات ابناء مصر وسعيدة بتواجدك معنا في هذه الجولة ..

و عليكم سلام الله و رحمته و بركاته ريهام 

اهلا بيكِ و بكل أعضاء المنتدى..و ربنا يبارك فيك
أكيد هكون سعيدة و ليا الشرف بتواجدي في موضوعك الجميل

بداية يا ريت تعرفينا متى كان إشتراكك في المنتدى وكيفية التعرف عليه؟

أول معرفتي بالمنتدي كانت بالصدفة البحتة الحقيقة، عن طريق سيرش عن حاجة – للأسف مش فاكراها- لأني في المنتدى من سنة 2006-و رابط جوجل جابني للمنتدى- اللي هو أول منتدى أدخله في حياتي..و هو الوحيد اللي أنا فيه.



نصل لأول محطة لكِ في المنتدى
يا ترى في اي من القاعات وما هو الموضوع الذي سنقف عنده..
وما هو سب اختيارك لتلك القاعة ولهذا الموضوع لنقف عندهما في اولى محطاتنا في المنتدى؟

لو حبيت أبدأ بأول قاعة- هتكون قاعة المسابقات..اللي هي أول قاعة بدأت فيها التفاعل في المنتدى، و لها معايا ذكريات كتير جدا- بوجه عام- ضحكت فيها كتير من قلبي بجد بسبب المسابقات اللي بين الأعضاء، أو بسبب تعليق كنت أكتبه أو يتوجه ليا من أي حد من أصدقائي في المنتدى و يكون بينا موقف خارجي شخصي..و نيجي نغتت على بعض، من غير ما حد يكون فاهم احنا بنتكلم عن إيه-ده غير إن القاعة دي بشكل عام،قعدت فيها كتييير جدا قبل ما أبدأ التفاعل في قاعة المناقشات..اللي برده ليا فيها ذكريات كتير
و لو حبيت أختار موضوع معين في قاعة المسابقات..هيكون موضوع
قاعد تسمع إيه بالظبط  لهايدي دياب
لأن الموضوع ده، كنت بستمتع به جدا، اختيارات الأعضاء المختلفة، كانت بتفكرني بأغاني كتير...و كنت بستمتع بده بصراحة. و دايما بفتكر به المهندس أحمد رحمة الله عليه- لما كنت انزل اغاني حديثة و هو – الله يرحمه- مكنش غاويها اوي، و كان في اعضاء كتير بيسهروا بليل و نقترح على بعض حاجات و نعلق عليها كمان..الحقيقة، كان بيجمعنا جو دافي و جميل و عائلي.

لكن ده ميمنعش إن موضوع " عبر عن حالتك" ..و أنا عارفة إن لكي عليه تحفظ خاص  بحبه جدااااااا، و قريب بجد من قلبي

 انت عارفة شعوري الطيــــــــب  تجاه الموضوع 

ما هو الموقف الذي لا تنسينه كلما ذكر اسم "منتدى ابناء مصر" ؟

بصي ريهام مقدرش أقول إنه موقف محدد بصراحة أد ما هو معنى كبير بالنسبة لي- و هو إنه عن طريق المنتدى عرفت يعني إيه صداقة تبدأ من العالم الافتراضي" الانترنت" و صحيح في صداقات تحولت من خلال الشاشة..لصداقة حقيقية..و حميمة- كمان ليا مواقف و خبرات سيئة لنفس المبدأ..لكن بما إني بحب أنظر للنصف الممتلئ من الكوب فأول شئ بفتكره مع منتدى أبناء مصر- هي خبراتي اللي اكتسبتها..و الناس العزيزة جدا على قلبي اللي عرفتهم من المنتدى.


عبارات... لمن توجهينها:
- غيبتك طالت
أقولها لنفسي بخصوص غيابي عن المنتدى

- اي ان كان ما حدث اللي فات مات
لا الحقيقة مقولهاش لحد – على الأقل جوا حدود المنتدى-

- وجودك بيفرق كتير يا ريت تواجدك يكون اكثر
أنا الحقيقة مش عارفة المفروض الجملة دي أقولها لحد بشكل عام و لا لحد معين في المنتدى
عموما..لو شخص بشكل عام . يبقى بقولها لشخص عزيز جدا على قلبي- بتعلم منه كتير- و هو أستاذ ليا
و لو لشخص معين في المنتدى- يبقى اقولها بشئ من التعديل : لوسام: (سوما)..يمكن هي نفسها تستغرب لاختياري لها- بس انا و سوما بينا مكالمات على فترات متباعدة صحيح- لكن مكالمتي معاها داايما بتحمل كم من الضحك كفيل بتغيير حالتي المزاجية- و دي فرصة إني أوجه لها تحية و وردة" بنفسجي"

- هذا المكان ضم الكثير من الذكريات.. سعيد انني كنت طرف معك فيها
الجملة دي..أقدر أوجهها لأكتر من شخص يا ريهام- تقريبا كل أصدقائي المقربين اللي عرفتهم من المنتدى و اتنقلت صداقتنا لعالم الواقع..لكن لو حبيت أختار على سبيل المثال..هختار هايدي دياب..

- ألم يحن وقت مراجعة النفس..
أنا أقل كتير من إني أوجه نصيحة زي دي لأي حد..و لو مضطرة أوجهها لحد..يبقى لنفسي أولا.


عادة تفسر المواقف حسب رؤية كل منا ..
ما هو الموقف الذي اثر فيكِ وكنتِ أسأتِ تفسيره وتبين لك عكس رؤيتك بعد ذلك 

هقولك ريهام- هو الحقيقة كان طبع سئ جوايا- و لله الحمد أقدر أقول إني قدرت اتجاوزه – لحد كبير جدا- و هو إني مكنتش ببص للأمور من وجهة نظر الشخص الآخر..و ده كان بيخليني أسئ الظن بتصرف ناس معينة- ده في الحياة بشكل عام يعني- لكن بشكل خاص، كنت مرة أقحمت نفسي بفضول غبي في مشاركات عضوة- و سمحت لنفسي إني أتجاوز حدودي و أسألها عن سبب التعليقات- و رغم إن بيجمعني بها علاقة طيبة- إلا إني مكنش يصح أبدا أعمل كده و أقولها كمان إن مشاركتها المتعددة اللي بتحمل طابع واحد مبيتغيرش تقريبا- هيخلي ناس ممكن تسئ الظن بيها- إلا إنها كانت بتحمل كثير من الأدب و اللباقة و الذكاء اللي عرفتني إن أصلا تصرفي هو الخطأ بعينه أما طبيعة مشاركتها فهي مجرد استنتاجات من أعضاء – فضولية- ، و بصراحة كان درس ليا- لأني بطبعي مش فضولية أبدا- و زي مبسمحش لأي حد مهما كانت طبيعة علاقتي به انه يتدخل في شئوني الشخصية طالما انا متكلمتش..فالمفروض أعامل الناس بالمثل..و ده الشئ اللي انا ملتزمتش به، و الحمد لله اني اتعلمت الدرس


ونتوقف عند ثاني محطاتك في المنتدى ..أين ؟
ماذا يعني لك هذا الموضوع؟ وهل له موقف تتذكرينه؟

هختار في المحطة دي قاعة الصالون الأدبي و الثقافي..أنا بعشق عالم الأدب ريهام بكل جوانبه، الرواية الأدبية بالنسبة لي- هي العالم اللي بهرب له من أي ضغوط- هي السما اللي بطير فيها- هو الواقع الاختياري – مش الإجباري- و القاعة الأدبية قرأت فيها موضوعات كتير و عرفت منها معلومات عن أعمال أدبية مكنتش قرأتها
و القاعة دي هي اللي سمحت ليا إني أكتب موضوعين من أجمل المواضيع لقلبي.

موضوع شيكاجو

و موضوع أبحر معنا

أنا عارفة إن ممكن كتير يقولوا إيه الغرور ده  لأني اخترت موضوعين أنا اللي كتبتهم..بس أنا حبيت أشارككم موضوعين بحبهم جدا من قلمي المتواضع- و خصوصا لأن شيكاجو خصيصا لها معزة خاصة جدا في قلبي-و ذكريات جميلة جدا- لإني افتكر إن بسببها اجتمعت في أكتر من لقاء مع مجموعة من الأصدقاء بناقشها و كمان كان في فترة بسافر فيها كتير و الرواية دي بالذات مكنتش بتفارق حقيبة اليد ليا- و كنت بقرأها أثناء السفر.و لأن شخصية " شيماء محمدي" أحد أبطال الرواية" أثرت فيا بشكل كبييييييير جدا.


في بعض الاحيان تكون الردود في الموضوع لها صدى وقوة لدرجة تساعد على إنجاح الموضوع أكثر...
اختاري لنا ردين من تلك الردود التي توقفتِ عندها واعجبتِ بها وماذا استوقفك فيها؟

هستأذنك في شئ ريهام- أنا مش هقدر أقول اسم الموضوع لإن الردود فيه كانت حول خلاف أو فلنقل جدال- لكن الطرفين لا انكر أبدا- إنهم كانوا على درجة من الوعي الشديد لمفرادتهم اللغوية ن فأصبح الجدال بينهم مثير للغاية في متابعته. كنت الحقيقة بتابع و أنا صامتة تماما..حتى التجاوز اللي كان بيحصل بعض أوقات- كنت ببتسم لما أقراه لأنه كان على درجة من الحرفية في الكتابة لا تسمح لأي مشرف إنه " يمسك فيه غلطة" – و يمكن بعد كده في المحطة القادمة.هتكلم أكتر أد إيه أنا بيعنيني قراءة مناقشات و ردود الأعضاء في حالة الخلاف أكتر من الاتفاق.


في تقديرك ما هو :
- القرار الذي تأخر كثيراً في المنتدى

إن ابن البلد يسمح لأعضاء المنتدى إنهم يساهموا ماديا في أي شئ يخصه-

- القرار الذي تم التسرع في أخذه

في الوقت الحالي..مش عارفة، يمكن لأن بقى لي فترة بعيدة 


ما هو مفهوم حرية التعبير عن الرأي بالنسبة لكِ؟؟ ومتى تقولين اهلاً بالديكتاتورية؟

حرية التعبير عن الرأي..تتلخص في الأدب ثم الأدب ثم الادب، الالتزام بأدب الحوار أو التحدث..ممكن أعبر عن رأيي مهما كانت جرأته بأسلوب مؤدب أولا..و مهم جدا برده إني لا أتجاوز..اختصارا
انا مؤمنة بشدة بمبدأ..انت حر، ما لم تضر

و أهلا بالديكتوراية ألف مرة..لو كنت في موقع قيادي مع ناس جهلة، و متملكش القدر الكافي من الوعي-..و لحد ما أيسر لهم سبل الوعي و الثقافة و يتعلموا التحضر و المدنية..بمنتهى الحسم..هكون ديكتاتورة

كلمة توجهينها لأحد أعضاء المنتدى أو أكثر... فلمن وماذا تقولين فيها؟

أقول..لابن البلد
شكرا إنك كنت سبب في معرفتي بناس جميلة و اتعلمت منهم و على أيديهم كتير" سلبا أو إيجابا"


وها نحن نصل إلى المحطة الثالثة والأخيرة
يا ترى سنختم جولتنا في اي من القاعات وما هو الموضوع الأخير لنا فيها؟

ختار قاعة المناقشات
من أحب القاعات لقلبي حتى و لو مشاركتش بصفة مستمرة
و ده لأكتر من سبب الحقيقة
السبب المباشر طبعا..إنها بتضم مواضيع جادة و مهمة و حيوية لأي شخص..مهما كانت انتمائاته..أو فكره
و ثانيا..لإن أكتر وسيلة ناجحة ممكن تعرفك شخصية اللي أدامك..لما تختلفي معاه
و الاختلافات بين آراء الاعضاء كانت من أكتر سبل تعرفي على شخصية اللي أدامي..في أعضاء كانت لالالالالالالالالالالالا تقبل إن حد يختلف معاهم..و بدون ذكر أسماء محددة ..أفتكر عضو معين لما كان يرضى عن حد..يثني عليه بكلمات قليلة فعلا..لكن تحسسك- إنه ملك و بيثني على وزيره بغرور- و لما كان عضو يختلف معاه- بدون أي هوادة..لا يتردد لحظة في التشكيك في وطنيته أو انتمائه لبلده أو حتى دينه- و ده في رايي قمة التخلف و الرجعية.

و لو حبيت آدي أمثلة للموضوعات اللي بحبها جدا في قاعة المناقشات..مش هكتب مواضيع ليا علشان كده هيبقى كتير الحقيقة 
بس هقول على سبيل المثال فقط لا غير..موضوع " انا لا أرفضك و لكني أخالفك الرأي"
لأني أصلا الحقيقة..عندي حساسية خاصة تجاه ثقافة الاختلاف هنا في مصر
يمكن لإني بئالي تلات سنين تقريبا شغلي مع أجانب و بتربطني بمعظمهم علاقة صداقة شخصية بعد كده..فاتعملت منهم أكتر فالموضوع ده. بس هو الأصل إن طبعي من صغري إني لما اختلف مع حد..بقدر او بحاول على الأقل قدر المستطاع إني أفصل بين المواقف..مش اتصرف بهمجية و أختار أسهل الطرق و هو الصوت العالي أو الغلط أو حتى الإساءة و الانتقام.أو زي ما ناس كتير أوي بتتصرف" بمعيلة" و تقاطع اللي أدامها نهائي..كلنا بشر، و محبش إني أمسك سوط و أجرح غيري أو أحسسه إني أعلى منه درجة..تقبل خطأ الآخر..مش فضل همن بيه على الأدامي..بل هو حق وواجب عليا لازم ألتزم بيه و أعبر عنه و أترجمه في هيئة تسامح أولا..و تفهم لظروفه و دوافعه ثانيا.


هل يوجد موضوع كنت تود الحديث عنه لم تتح الفرصة للكلام عنه في اللقاء؟

و بالنسبة لاختياري لموضوع كنت أتمنى إني أتكلم عنه
اسمحيلي إني أختار موضوع أتمنى فقط إني اتوجه له و لصاحبته بتحية مخلصة
هختار موضوع " دعوة لكتابة خاطرة من سطر واحد" للعزيزة المبدعة جيهان محمد على
لإنه فعلا..بيتيح لي إني أقرأ كلمات رائعة قليلة..و معبرة جدا

و لو يزيد طمعي في فرصة تانية..في موضوع ليكي انت اسمه
ألبومات عمرنا
لأن الموضوع ده أثر فيا جدا لما قرأته..الحقيقة استرجاع الذكريات..بالنسبة لي شئ جميل و مش مؤلم في معظمه، و حتى لو الخبرة سيئة و افتكرتها بفتكر انا اتعلمت ايه منها و ده كافي انه يخليني ابتسم لما افتكرها تاني.


كل الشكر لكِ إيمان الشامي على إتاحة الفرصة لي وللأعضاء الكرام للتجول معكِ عبر اروقة هذا المكان الجميل والمحبب إلى نفسي وأتمنى ان تكون سعدت معنا فيها

و الله يا ريهام أنا اللي سعيدة فعلا إن ك سمحتي ليا باسترجاع ذكريات جميلة
لك مني كل الشكر و التحية
و أتمنى إني مكتش ضيفة تقيلة
و السلام ختام،،

  

أخواني وأخواتي...إلى الملتقي يوم السبت 12 نوفمبر  مع ضيف جديد في محطات أبناء مصر

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

محطة أخرى جميلة
وطبعا علشان د.إيمان الشامى هى بطلتها
ألف مبروك يا إيمان على الدكتوراة
إستمتعت كثيرا بالحوار وبأسلوبك فى الإجابة على أسئلة ريهام
صحيح أغلب الإجابات ديبلوماسية
وبتفتح أبواب للفضول
 :: 
لكن بجد المحطة كانت متميزة بقدر صاحبتها
وإن شاء الله ألقى نظرة على الموضوعات التى قمت بإختيارها غدا ((على رواقة))
وأتمنى أن تعودى مرة أخرى للمشاركة بفاعلية فى المنتدى يا د.إيمان
وكل سنة وإنت طيبة بمناسبة عيد الأضحى 
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

أهلا دكتورة إيمان
كانت فرصة جيدة وسعيدة أن نتعرف على أفكارك عن قرب ..
وأن نجدك بيننا مرة أخرى بعد غياب وأتمنى أن تعودى من جديد أكثر نشاطا كسابق عهدك ..
كان لى شرف متابعة احدى الموضوعات المذكورة فى حواراك وهو " أبحر معنا " ..موضوع كان رائع جدا ..قيم جدا ..كنت أتمنى أن تستكمليه ..وأتذكر مشاركتك عن سانتياجو ..ومشاركتى أنا الأخرى ..لأى مدى كانت مقتطفاتك رائعة وأسلوبك ..
كما أعجبنى حديثك عن الإختلاف .. وأتفق معك أن الإختلاف مثرى أكثر ..ومحصل أعمق من مجرد التوافق والإتفاق ..ولكن لمن يحسن التقدير ..

شكرا جميلا لك وللعزيزة بوكى 

 :f2:

----------


## nova_n

رحلة أخرى جميلة وموفقة
وشكرا أختى ايمان الشامى

على هذة المحطات الجميلة التى من خلالها
قدرنا نقرب من شخصيتك وفكرك وطريقة حوارك جميلة
وشكر خاص للأستاذة ريهام
لانها مع كل ضيف يتضيف لنا جديد من خلال الموضوع الجميل جدا جدا
وانا لسة متابعاكم للاخر بأذن الله

شكرا

----------


## جيهان محمد على

اهلا بالدكتور المختفية 
والله برافو على ريهام انها عرفت تخطفك وترجعك للمنتدى من تانى ... :: 
حقيقى مفتقدين وجودك يا ايمان ومفتقدين مواضيعك الحلوة  :: 
اشكرك يا حبيبة قلبى على تحيتك الجميلة واطرائك اللى اسعدنى على موضوع من احب المواضيع لقلبى (خاطرة من سطر واحد )
وبالمناسبة دى أحب أقولك على سر صغير  :: 
الموضوع دا انا كتبته كنوع من التدريب الشخصى ليه لانى اكتشفت انى بستطرد جدا فى كتابة الخواطر او خلينا نقول الافكار الخاصة بالخواطر وبعبر عن الفكرة الواحدة بكلمات كتيرة جدااااااا فحبيت انى اقيد نفسى بقوانين معينة للكتابة والتزم بيها عشان اتعلم الاختصار والاختزال دون الاخلال بالمعنى
 ههههههههههههه المشكلة بقى دلوقتى انى اتعلمت الاختصار اكتر من اللازم وبقت عندى مشكلة فى كتابة الخواطر الطويلة عشان كدا عملت موضوع تانى اسمه (لولاك ما غنت اصابعى ) :: 
بجد حلقة جميلة يا ايمان قربتنا من انسانة اجمل واجمل ...ارجوكى ترجعى تشاركى من تانى لان وجودك بيفرق جدا صدقينى ..تحياتى

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

هلا هلا هلا هلا 

 :f2: 

محدش يطمع ف الوردة يا جماعة  ::   دي لبوكي

خديها يا ريهام ليكي.قبل ما حد ياخدها

على ما ارجع تاني  ::   ::

----------


## nariman

لا لا الكلام هنا شكله كبير وعايزله مج نسكافية محترم  :: 
خصوصا وان عندي رغبة شديدة في الإعتراف..وأنا مش متعودة اعترف بنص دماغ  :: 

رجعالك يا ايمان ..
منورة ع الآخر والله  :: 

تسلم ايدك يا أحلى بوكي  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> هلا هلا هلا هلا 
> 
> 
> 
> محدش يطمع ف الوردة يا جماعة   دي لبوكي
> 
> خديها يا ريهام ليكي.قبل ما حد ياخدها
> 
> على ما ارجع تاني


لاااااااااا
خلاص
أنا أخدت الوردة لنفسى
 :: 
إبقى إديها واحدة تانية بقى
 ::

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

طب ده ينفع يا استاذ أحمد!!!!!!!!!!!

باة انا قلت يا بت يا دكتور ايمان ادخلي اسقي الوردة على ما بوكي تيجي

اجي الاقيها اتخطفت..و مافيش بدالها حتى حزمة جرجير!!!!


ماشي..متغلاش عليك


هسيب واحدة تانية، بس هكهربها المرة دي  ::  ::  :: 


 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> طب ده ينفع يا استاذ أحمد!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> باة انا قلت يا بت يا دكتور ايمان ادخلي اسقي الوردة على ما بوكي تيجي
> 
> اجي الاقيها اتخطفت..و مافيش بدالها حتى حزمة جرجير!!!!
> 
> 
> ماشي..متغلاش عليك
> 
> ...


 كله إلا الكهربا
خلاص ماشى
ح أسيب الوردة المرادى لبوكى زى بعضه
 ::

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> ..و مافيش بدالها حتى حزمة *جرجير*!!!!




 ::  مبروك عزيزتي الدكتورة إيمان
أنا بتاع الحديد كله وحزمة *الجرجير* ديت طازه ومليانه حديد









* الذهب وأنـــــــا Gold and I*

*موضوع كله حديد*
 ::

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> محطة أخرى جميلة
> وطبعا علشان د.إيمان الشامى هى بطلتها
> ألف مبروك يا إيمان على الدكتوراة
> إستمتعت كثيرا بالحوار وبأسلوبك فى الإجابة على أسئلة ريهام
> صحيح أغلب الإجابات ديبلوماسية
> وبتفتح أبواب للفضول
> 
> لكن بجد المحطة كانت متميزة بقدر صاحبتها
> وإن شاء الله ألقى نظرة على الموضوعات التى قمت بإختيارها غدا ((على رواقة))
> ...


أستاذي الفاضل و العزيز جدا/ أستاذ أحمد
أنا اللي بشكر حضرتك على مشاركتك
و شكلا تاني على إعجابك بالردود

من بعض ما عندكم أستاذي  :f2: 

إن شاء الله كلنا نرجع تاني نشارك ف المنتدى و بقوة
هنا الجو أدفى كتييييييير


لك مني كل التحية  :f2:

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> أهلا دكتورة إيمان
> كانت فرصة جيدة وسعيدة أن نتعرف على أفكارك عن قرب ..
> وأن نجدك بيننا مرة أخرى بعد غياب وأتمنى أن تعودى من جديد أكثر نشاطا كسابق عهدك ..
> كان لى شرف متابعة احدى الموضوعات المذكورة فى حواراك وهو " أبحر معنا " ..موضوع كان رائع جدا ..قيم جدا ..كنت أتمنى أن تستكمليه ..وأتذكر مشاركتك عن سانتياجو ..ومشاركتى أنا الأخرى ..لأى مدى كانت مقتطفاتك رائعة وأسلوبك ..
> كما أعجبنى حديثك عن الإختلاف .. وأتفق معك أن الإختلاف مثرى أكثر ..ومحصل أعمق من مجرد التوافق والإتفاق ..ولكن لمن يحسن التقدير ..
> 
> شكرا جميلا لك وللعزيزة بوكى


عزيزتي ندى

شكرا لرأيك و ردك الجميل

فعلا موضوع أبحر معنا من أجمل المواضيع " اللي بقلمي" لقلبي

عالم الأدب زي ما قلت هو عالمي المفضل الحقيقة

و أنا اللي معجبة جدا بجملتك عن الاختلاف و ختامك بتعبير" لمن يحسن التقدير"..فعلا توقفت عنده


لك من خالص الود و التحية

 ::

----------


## drmustafa

ياهلا ياهلا 
منورة دكتورة إيمان 

حقيقي محطة جميلة واختيارات جميلة
خصوصا موضوع أبحر معنا .. انا تابعته الحقيقة يمكن من غير مشاركات
بس هو موضوع جميل حقيقي

نورتينا .. وبوكي عرفت ترجعك بس ياريت بقى نشاطك يرجع 

بوكي .. كلكة شكراً لاتوفيك حقك ... حقيقى أنا سعيد جداً بمتابعة موضوعك

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> هلا هلا هلا هلا 
> 
> محدش يطمع ف الوردة يا جماعة   دي لبوكي
> خديها يا ريهام ليكي.قبل ما حد ياخدها
> على ما ارجع تاني


هو انا ما اسيبكيش في مكان الا وهاتك يا رغي رغي رغي كده  :3: 
واهي الوردة احمد ناصر طمع فيها هههههههههههه 
منورة المحطات يا إيمان وربنا يقويكي وتفضلي تشاركي في عبر عن حالتك حتى آخر العمر  :: 
******************
اليمامة
نوفا
جيهان
ناريمان
د/مصطفى

الف شكر لتشجيعكم وكلماتكم الرقيقة 

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## عصام كابو

*شكراً بوكي.. شكراً د. ايمان على الحوار الجميل.. جميلة قوي المحطات بتاعتك يا ايمان
بس ليه ما افتكرتيش موضوع من انا؟.. لما دخلتي فيا يمين و شمال و فوق و تحت.. و من كل الجهات  
كل سنة و انتم طيبين و يا رب دايما متجمعين فى الموضوعات الجميلة قوي دي
*

----------


## nariman

ايمان .. :f: 

عارفة أنا كمان باتفق مع أحمد ناصر..اجاباتك بتفتح مجال شوية للفضول..بس أنا استمتعت بها جدا
اختياراتك كلها جميلة وخصوصا شيكاجو.. بحبه قوي هو وموضوع تاني ليكي اسمه عذرا قاسم أمين
اللي دايما بيعجبني فيكي يا ايمان ان موضوعاتك دايما بتناقش حاجة مهمة حتى لو أوحى العنوان أو جزء من المقدمة بعكس ذلك
اللي يدخل موضوع كتبتيه ويقراه للآخر لازم يستفيد ..وإن اختلف..بس بيحترمك
ودي حاجة بقى تستحق التوقف..وتستحقي عليها التحية يا ايمان
بما ان ما يعرف بثقافة الإختلاف قرب ينقرض من المجتمع

وبعدين تعالي هنا بتقولي انك مختارة موضوعين ليكي وكده يبقى غرور وكتير..
روحي على المحطة بتاعتي يافندم..كان ناقص أنزل صورتي  :: 

آه قبل ماانسى ..انتظري مني رسالة خاصة قريبا يا دكتورة لاني بصراحة خفت أحول الموضوع عن مساره لو أخدت راحتي في الإعتراف  :: 

دمتِ بكل خير أختي العزيزة
 ::

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> رحلة أخرى جميلة وموفقة
> وشكرا أختى ايمان الشامى
> 
> على هذة المحطات الجميلة التى من خلالها
> قدرنا نقرب من شخصيتك وفكرك وطريقة حوارك جميلة
> وشكر خاص للأستاذة ريهام
> لانها مع كل ضيف يتضيف لنا جديد من خلال الموضوع الجميل جدا جدا
> وانا لسة متابعاكم للاخر بأذن الله
> 
> شكرا


سلام الله عليك نوفا  :f2: 

أنا اللي بشكرك في رأيك الرقيق لشخصي المتواضع

و فعلا الموضوعات الحوارية بتيح فرصة طيبة للتقرب من العضو

خالص تحيتي لشخصك الجميل
 :f2:

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> اهلا بالدكتور المختفية 
> والله برافو على ريهام انها عرفت تخطفك وترجعك للمنتدى من تانى ...
> حقيقى مفتقدين وجودك يا ايمان ومفتقدين مواضيعك الحلوة 
> اشكرك يا حبيبة قلبى على تحيتك الجميلة واطرائك اللى اسعدنى على موضوع من احب المواضيع لقلبى (خاطرة من سطر واحد )
> وبالمناسبة دى أحب أقولك على سر صغير 
> الموضوع دا انا كتبته كنوع من التدريب الشخصى ليه لانى اكتشفت انى بستطرد جدا فى كتابة الخواطر او خلينا نقول الافكار الخاصة بالخواطر وبعبر عن الفكرة الواحدة بكلمات كتيرة جدااااااا فحبيت انى اقيد نفسى بقوانين معينة للكتابة والتزم بيها عشان اتعلم الاختصار والاختزال دون الاخلال بالمعنى
>  ههههههههههههه المشكلة بقى دلوقتى انى اتعلمت الاختصار اكتر من اللازم وبقت عندى مشكلة فى كتابة الخواطر الطويلة عشان كدا عملت موضوع تانى اسمه (لولاك ما غنت اصابعى )
> بجد حلقة جميلة يا ايمان قربتنا من انسانة اجمل واجمل ...ارجوكى ترجعى تشاركى من تانى لان وجودك بيفرق جدا صدقينى ..تحياتى


الغالية جيهان :: 

عارفة يا جيهان انا بحب ايه جدا

بحب أقرأ فقرة " قالوا" و هي جمل قصيرة للعلماء و المفكرين و العظماء في شتى المجال

و بوجه عام .كل شخص يقدر يصيغ تجربة ما في جملة قصيرة و بمفردات أدبية واضحة، له مني كل الاحترام

بحس إن الشخص ده بيديني تجربة سابقة له على طبق من دهب- او خلينا نقول " نصيحة " بشكل غير مباشر

و موضوعك " اكتب خاطرة من سطر واحد" من أحب المواضيع لقلبي فعلا. لأن ف السطر ده، بشعر ان كاتب الخاطرة بيقول جملة طالعة من قلبه فعلا..و صادقة جدا جدا

ده بخلاف انك عارفة جيهان اني فعلا من معجبي قلمك " الصادق"

انا اللي بشكرك جدا جيهان على وجودك ::

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> لا لا الكلام هنا شكله كبير وعايزله مج نسكافية محترم 
> خصوصا وان عندي رغبة شديدة في الإعتراف..وأنا مش متعودة اعترف بنص دماغ 
> 
> رجعالك يا ايمان ..
> منورة ع الآخر والله 
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا أحلى بوكي


النور نورك يا نيرموووووو


انا اللي جيالك تاني علشان أرد و اشوف موضوع الصورة اللي كان فاضل و تنزل دي ::  :: 

شكرا لوجودك جدا ناريمان  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

محتطك جميله قوى يا ايمان والصراحه انتى من الناس الى بحترم فعلا تواجدها فى المنتدى من زمان اوقات كنت بردو بحب اشوف ردودك يمكن كنت بحس فيها بعمق فى المضمون والصراحه الى كانت بتشاركك نفس الاحساس معايا كانت انفال كنت بحس انكو رايقين زياده عن اللزوم وانتو بتكتبو فى المنتدى  :: 
سعدت بتواجدى معاكى وسعدت بالمحطه بتاعتك ويلا اركبو بقى علشان هنطلق بالقطر بتاع بوكى  ::  بما انى سايق يعنى من اول الخط خدى زلابيه ادتهالى ندى  ::  علشان متقولش انى حارمكم من حاجه خدمه فولبورد  ::

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> مبروك عزيزتي الدكتورة إيمان
> أنا بتاع الحديد كله وحزمة *الجرجير* ديت طازه ومليانه حديد
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


أهلا بحضرتك دكتور جمال  :f: 


انا أصلي أعز الجرجير و البقدونش جداااااااا

شكرا أستاذي لوجودك و " ل حزمة الجرجير"

 :f2:

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> ياهلا ياهلا 
> منورة دكتورة إيمان 
> 
> حقيقي محطة جميلة واختيارات جميلة
> خصوصا موضوع أبحر معنا .. انا تابعته الحقيقة يمكن من غير مشاركات
> بس هو موضوع جميل حقيقي
> 
> نورتينا .. وبوكي عرفت ترجعك بس ياريت بقى نشاطك يرجع 
> 
> بوكي .. كلكة شكراً لاتوفيك حقك ... حقيقى أنا سعيد جداً بمتابعة موضوعك


هلا هلا دكتور مصطفى

ازيك؟ شكرا لوجودك و متابعتك

فعلا..أبحر معنا ، من اجمل المواضيع لقلبي

شكرا لتواجدك و اهتمامك  :f2:

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> 
> هو انا ما اسيبكيش في مكان الا وهاتك يا رغي رغي رغي كده 
> واهي الوردة احمد ناصر طمع فيها هههههههههههه 
> منورة المحطات يا إيمان وربنا يقويكي وتفضلي تشاركي في عبر عن حالتك حتى آخر العمر 
> ******************


أنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


أنا لية نفس أصلا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

طب ده الأدب نادية    ::  :: 

يا ريمو يا حبيبتي مش من مصلحتك اتفتح ف موضوع الرغي ده

المفروض اصلا يزودا على توقيت القاهرة و جرينتش..توقيت ريهام محمود  :: 


و عبر عن حالك ..هتفضل ان شاء الله رغم الناس اللي مضايقين منها  :: 


صباحك فل و بنفسج  :f2:   :f2:

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> *شكراً بوكي.. شكراً د. ايمان على الحوار الجميل.. جميلة قوي المحطات بتاعتك يا ايمان
> بس ليه ما افتكرتيش موضوع من انا؟.. لما دخلتي فيا يمين و شمال و فوق و تحت.. و من كل الجهات  
> كل سنة و انتم طيبين و يا رب دايما متجمعين فى الموضوعات الجميلة قوي دي
> *


استاذ عصاااااااااام

 :f2: 

و الله ابن حلال جدا ، موضوع من أنا..له معايا ذكريات كتييييرة و جميلة

و بيحمل كم من الضحك ميتنسيش

و الله انا لما قرات مشاركتك..قعدت يجي نص ساعة افتكر شوية م اللي كان بيحصل


الله يمسيها بالخير بنت شهريار


بشكرك جدا على تواجدك و رأيك..و أتمنى ربنا يحقق دعوتنا و يكون اجتماعنا دايما ف الخير

 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## سوما

> [COLOR=black]
> 
> 
> 
> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> عبارات... لمن توجهينها:
> 
> 
> ...


* صباح البنفسج يا إبمان ..

تعرفى بجد وقفت كتير لما قرأيت الجزء ده وبعدها ضحكت لأنى أفتكرت مكالمة معينة اعتقد كانت من أولها لاخرها ضحك ,, عن الدكتورة الاجنبية 
وفعلا الأيام اللى فاتت كنت غايبة بس فعلا كان غصب عنى 
بشكرك اوى يا ايمان ع شعورك الجميل ده وكلماتك الجميلة وكمان بشكرك ع اللحظات الجميلة اللى بنجمعنا 
ويارب دايما مجتمعين ع خير وسعادة وضحكة صافية .. 
يومك جميل أن شاء الله* بوكى ,,
محطات ابناء مصر فكرة جميلة وموضوع أجمل ,, يسلم مجهودك ..
 :f2:

----------


## loly_h

*الف مبروك يادكتـــور

بجد خبر جميل أوى ياإيمى



ربنا يزيدك توفيق يابيبتى

إنتى حقيقى من الشخصيات اللى سعدت جدا بالتعرف عليها 

كانت محطات جميلة

وباتمنى إن كل محطاتك تكون مليانة بالفرح والنجاح

ربنا يكرمك يابيبتى

وكالمعتاد بوكاية

إختيار جميييييييل 

شكــــرا ...*

----------


## ابن البلد

يادي النور يادي النور
وأنا أقول الدنيا هنا منوره زيادة شويتين تلاته

أهلا وسهلا بك دكتورة ومنورة المحطات واللقاء

إن شاء الله نعمل صندوق تبرعات وأنت أول واحده لازم تشاركي هههههههههه 


انا اللي بشكركم جميعا على تواجدكم الطيب الجميل
واهتمام الجميع برفعة شأن هذا المكان اللي بيجمعنا كلنا على خير دائما أبدا إن شاء الله

بشكرك إيمان على تواجدك في المحطات وعرضك علينا محطاتك الجميلة في الموضوع
وبشكر أكيد بوكي بوكي على الفرصة الرائعه دي 
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

محطة جميلة مميزة
شكراً د إيمان الشامى 
وألف مبروك يا إيمان على الدكتوراة
وشكراً ريهام

----------

